# been a busy week...



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

sitting here finishing up laundry...fighting a headache...I might just make a good wife someday!

Spent a lot of time with my lovely Ann this week...she was sick a few days and came out here so I could spoil her...

work kept me busy...I've got this cute little 24 year old student teacher working with me for the next 6 weeks...one of my 7th graders already asked her out...lol...never had a student teacher before, it is actually preetty tiring trying to stay on my toes and be impressive all the time!

Anyways, I got side tracked...spent a lot of quiet time with my wife...today, I took my son to youth group and my wife was going to meet us later for Church services...while waiting, I sat in the truck and just openned up my bible to read some...and the first thing I read was:

"A soft answer turns away wrath,
but a harsh word stirs up anger..."

kinda meaningful with what I've been going throughand fighting my words...

Anyways, we've been texting all evening...and we were talking about our 16 year old and how I've been trying to keep on top of him (easy to do...straight A's...so on)...I just said I'm trying to be a good dad...a good person...

she replied that she's noticed...and she likes it!

so, another week...and more steps forward...I'm done rambling for now!


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 5, 2011)

Sounds like you had a good week. 

Mine was pure hell but then he has only been out of the house for just about 2 weeks.


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

Dan...I'm so glad that the notices changes and likes it . You seem to be doing great ,love to hear that. :smthumbup:


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Dan, baby steps forward, time time time time time, and things looking better for you, a man of great patience you are
:smthumbup:


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

Great to hear Dan, happy for you!


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

vivea said:


> Dan...I'm so glad that the notices changes and likes it . You seem to be doing great ,love to hear that. :smthumbup:


ugh...I meant to say "I'm so glad that *she* notices changes"
... that's what happens when you write after midnight


----------

